# pg with twins but havent felt twin 2 move since yesterday...



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi im pg with twins an im a bit worried i havent felt twin 2 the smaler one move since yesterday morning ive been decorating an doing things around the house but i still feel twin 1 but nothing from #2 wat should i do ( ive tried a cold drink )


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It could be that it has just got into position where it's difficult to feel the limbs moving. However, I would strongly advise you to ring your delivery suite as soon as possible, as you need to be checked over.
Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi emilycaitlin thank you for replying 
i spoke to mw an she sed to get ready an go day unit the second i got out the bath an lay down she started dancing phew  
an now hasnt really stopped all day   but im glad ather them move then not at all


----------

